
OpenID Usability: Two Solutions That Could Take OpenID Mainstream - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/openid_usability_problems.php
======
mechanical_fish
This sentence is priceless:

 _Already the home of the inventor of the wiki (Ward Cunningham), the
initiator of the Linux kernel (Linus Torvalds), a boatload of RSS and
OpenSource-heads, Portland Oregon is also becoming a hotbed of OpenID work._

OpenID will succeed because the awesome presence of Linus Torvalds is filling
the air over Portland with tiny molecules of Smart!

Seriously, has Torvalds ever uttered a word about OpenID in his life? If so,
could we have a link? If not, what the heck is he doing in this article?

------
Hexayurt
Ach, it seems like the obvious answer is that the browser autofills your
OpenID url and, if the site is set up all Ajax-like, it then goes off and logs
you in on arrival.

Very simple. As transparent as Basic Authentication with HTACCESS in fact!

(oh yeah, this is progress! progress I tell you!)

------
pxlpshr
The problem I have with OpenID is that I enjoy having separate accounts on
various sites... it keeps my activities compartmentalized and I value that
sense security over a universal ID. Furthermore, I'm not always interested in
having a known identity on some sites... Get my drift?! :)

------
sammyo
It'll catch on when articles don't include so many if/but/maybes. My eyes tend
to just glaze over whenever I read about OpenID, so many fuzzy caveats.

